# What's your most hated household chore?



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I really hate cleaning the refrigerator. Washing out the litter box is a close second


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Putting away the laundry followed closely by ironing.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Dust collects so fast. Its so annoying, and it gets all over the place. I dust the room, and it gets dusty again! :mum


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

bathroom... yuck.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Dusting. I always get sick afterwards.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

doing the dishes. i never have the patience to do them after i eat, so they pile up until i can't take it anymore. bleh. trying to get into a habit of doing them so i can get a cat and it can jump up on the counter and not knock piles of dishes everywhere.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

All of them


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

the refrigerator is a pain.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I like cleaning the fridge, I love doing the washing up and I love doing the washing too. Only thing I don't like is cleaning the bathroom, and that's not even that bad.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Vacuuming. Vacuuming is evil.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> Vacuuming. Vacuuming is evil.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Oh I love hoovering, I find it quite fun.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Vacumning. With tinnitus, it's ten times worse. I had to resort to earplugs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Doing the dishes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Out of those, I'd say dusting. I have an allergy to dust and feel as though the area is actually dirtier than when I started, as if all the particles are floating around or something. I'm weird in that sense.

Laundry is a close second because it involves going up and down 2 flights of steps with a heavy basket, and my basement stairs are not 100% safe. You also can't see very well down there.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

getting out of bed?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bathroom...... or the dishes Zzz Zzz


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Cleaning the refrigerator, ours is always packed with food so it takes forever.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Washing out my friend's cat's litter box. Bleh.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Of those choices, the litter box. 

Never again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Emptying the dishwasher.

HATE HATE RAGE HATE.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd rather scrub down the rest of the house than touch the toilet and shower. 

My favorite chore is sweeping.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You are supposed to clean the refrigerator? :eek 

:lol Kidding...kidding.

I hate that and dishes.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Vacuuming, because the carpet stilll looks rubbish after.
The vacuum doesnt work very well and the whole time I'm paranoid something is gonna creeep up on me haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dishes, I hate doing them.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cleaning the tub just because it's the most labor intensive for me.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Laundry, because it's time consuming.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Doing the laundry esp putting all the crap away. Also, at the moment snow shoveling. We got 13 inches of snow. The road grader left a wall of snow at the end of my driveway this morning. My back is bothering me so I am going to aggravate it by shoveling so I can get out to go to work.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Dusting. I hate it, moving all these small things around to get at it and then reorganizing, and dust starts collecting the next day.

I probably hate mowing the yard most though (though it doesn't count as household I guess).


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

If I didn't have a dishwasher it would be the dishes. Luckily I do, so I chose cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Dishes :/


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

All I guess. Laundry and taking the trash out have the added stress that I might run into neighbors though.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Laundry since it's the only one of those I ever really do. No cat. My fridge doesn't get very messy so I haven't cleaned it since this thread was started. I do particular bits of the bathroom when needed, not all at once, so it's never a big task. Dusting is reserved for wiping off a particular thing where the dust got annoying so that's about 10 seconds.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Outside the house. I hate mowing which I just got done. I live on side of the hill so you got to be a mountain goat to live here. I have knee troubles and this kills me. Then there are the big black spruce roots on the surface that I have to lift up the mower to go over them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Folding clothes and cleaning the bathtub. 

I don't mind the toilet as much since it's usually pretty easy and straight forward. I find bathtubs generally to have the most stubborn stains and have to be in odd uncomfortable positions to clean them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The poster with the weird Harry Potter avatar from some parody thing or something (I think I've stumbled on what it's from before but forgotten,) left not long after I became an active poster here and we never interacted but I always remembered that avatar in my early days.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

I hate all of them equally. Today I: did the laundry, washed the dishes, vacuumed, mowed the lawn. I really dragged my feet through it all. I skipped mopping and showering. The bad part is that I bought a self-propelled lawn mower that ended up being too fast, every time I squeeze the handle it gets so out of control and I can’t keep up, so I just push it without using that self-propelling feature. I could’ve saved $100 just by buying a basic push mower. I start a new job tomorrow so I want to get every chore out of the way at home. I also cooked some nasty soup that I don’t even like, but I’ll eat throughout the week so I don’t have to cook every day.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Living.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Well I vote for cleaning the toilets, only because I rarely have the strength or energy to do chores
At the moment the worst chore for me is to get out of the bed


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Folding laundry and picking up 🐕


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Blue Dino 

I only just now noticed it but is that a guinea pig? I mean, now that I see it that way, it seems like that's what it is but I thought it was a squirrel or something.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Blue Dino
> 
> I only just now noticed it but is that a guinea pig? I mean, now that I see it that way, it seems like that's what it is but I thought it was a squirrel or something.


If you're talking about my avatar, its a capybara.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

blowing up the toilet with dynamite to get the stains out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cleaning the bathtub.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> blowing up the toilet with dynamite to get the stains out.



Easiest way to clean a toilet (in my experience) is to buy a canister of that stuff called Comet (it's a powder). Sprinkle some of that in there and take the brush to it and you'll have a sparkling toilet in no time. It's cheap too.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Probably washing dishes and cooking for stuff I do on a daily / regular basis. They're not that bad I guess, I mostly just hate wasting time on them. Laundry is a time suck too. The bathroom is the worst room to clean, hate that. That's probably the one I hate the most but don't have to do it too regularly.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cleaning the bathroom, my OCD doesn't like it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Household chores <--------- Not a fan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

8888 said:


> Cleaning the bathroom, my OCD doesn't like it.


 It annoys me to know they probably made toilets white so it will be completely obvious when they are the slightest bit dirty. We used to have an avocado green toilet. Which made for some "interesting" cleaning experiences.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mopping cause everyone eventually gets it dirty


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mowing is something I'm trying my hardest to never do again.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Out of all of those, cleaning the refrigerator is my worst chore, although if maintained regularly is not too time consuming..

However, I hate ironing and doing the rubbish bins ☹


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I wouldn't say hate but I never think about cleaning the shower.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

These days I'm super low energy so just about everything that has to be done is something I dread, put off and dread and get mad at myself for putting off (because it's usually not pleasant to look at or whatever). Things pile up. Sometimes I get a spurt of energy and do a whole bunch of stuff in one day. I feel pretty good at that moment because it's a relief to have things cleaner and more organized. Then the cycle begins anew and I know it's only a matter of time.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Also mopping I really dislike. I try to sweep up all the cat hair first, but never get it all, then I'm mopping and making little wet cat hairballs and rubbing them around.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow shoveling. It's cold and the snow can be heavy. Also there is a neighbor across the road we don't get along with, but for some reason he still chooses to come to our yard to talk to me about stuff. I never go to their yard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really hate mopping but I really hate being the only one who ever mops. My parents will scrub everything else until they wear it out but they just won't mop. Ever.


----------

